
Jalil Zandi, the most successful F-14 pilot in history - JCSato
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Jalil_Zandi
======
Amir6
Amazing! One of only 5 Flying Ace pilots in the world. What a legend!

~~~
JCSato
There are way more than 5 aces, so I'm not sure where that number comes from,
but he certainly does have a pretty insane record. Especially impressive given
that Iranian F-14 pilots at the time couldn't get more Phoenix missiles from
America due to sanctions (I believe), so there was heavy emphasis on trying to
win engagements without using them.

~~~
Amir6
Yes you are correct, there are more than 5, my bad.

>> Especially impressive given that Iranian F-14 pilots at the time couldn't
get more Phoenix missiles from America due to sanctions

That is correct too. There was a short period in which they were able to get
some more during the war but pretty much all they had was purchased before the
revolution.

>> so there was heavy emphasis on trying to win engagements without using
them.

So heavy that there is a story on how the Iraqi fighter had to eject in Kuwait
because he used too much fuel (due extensive use of afterburner while shooting
their missile). The Iranians were just trying to out maneuver the missiles
shot at them since they did not want to use theirs!

